# Cusco tension rods



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

Can anyone tel me where’s the best place in the uk to buy Cusco tension rods for my r33 gtr with quick delivery?
thanks


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Part-Box.com (Co-ordSport) in Tipton should have them in stock.


----------

